# Trovoada 4-5 de Setembro 2013



## I_Pereira (26 Set 2013 às 13:57)

Algumas fotos da trovoada de 4 e 5 de Setembro, tiradas nas pausas da chuva  Fotos tiradas em Meda de Mouros (concelho de Tábua), principalmente na direcção da Serra da Estrela, Açor, Lousã e também para Norte

4 de Setembro

22:03






22:12





22:25





5 de Setembro

01:34





01:42





02:57





03:27





03:31





03:33





03:36





03:40





03:51





03:53





03:54





03:56





20:44





20:48


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Set 2013 às 14:15)

Mas que brutalidade de registos 

Muito boas fotos Ivo, parabéns e que neste evento que se aproxima consigas obter mais uns registos brutais como estes!


----------



## ecobcg (26 Set 2013 às 15:04)

Grandes fotos sim senhor! Parabéns!

Isso é para abrir o apetite para logo à noite? Ehehe!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Set 2013 às 15:22)

Mas que grandioso trabalho!! Das melhores!! Parabéns!!


----------



## MSantos (26 Set 2013 às 17:44)

Excelentes fotos  

Parabéns!!


----------



## Gilmet (26 Set 2013 às 18:34)

Parabéns, *I_Pereira*. Um trabalho realmente espectacular!


----------



## CptRena (26 Set 2013 às 18:53)

Espetáculo!


----------



## Lousano (26 Set 2013 às 18:58)

Excelente trabalho.

Parabéns!


----------



## AnDré (26 Set 2013 às 19:03)

Absolutamente fantástico, I_Pereira!


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Set 2013 às 19:07)

Fotos fenomenais!
Optimo trabalho,muitos parabéns.


----------



## trovoadas (27 Set 2013 às 23:30)

Excelente Isto são diamantes para os meus olhos


----------



## Paelagius (28 Set 2013 às 20:23)

Estas fotografias foram registadas na passada noite do dia 5 de Setembro de 2013 no Porto, próximo do estuário do Rio Douro.

9/5/2013 12:44:45 AM GMT+01:00





9/5/2013 12:47:48 AM GMT+01:00





9/5/2013 12:48:43 AM GMT+01:00





9/5/2013 1:39:19 AM GMT+01:00





9/5/2013 1:49:07 AM GMT+01:00





9/5/2013 1:49:22 AM GMT+01:00





9/5/2013 1:58:57 AM GMT+01:00





9/5/2013 2:34:11 AM GMT+01:00





9/5/2013 2:42:52 AM GMT+01:00





9/5/2013 2:44:19 AM GMT+01:00


----------



## CptRena (28 Set 2013 às 22:34)

Brutal!


Só uma pequena nota, como já apontei num outro tópico, de que acho que imagens de 14MP serão demasiado grandes para postar. Provavelmente o meu computador é que é antiquado, é apenas uma opinião.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Set 2013 às 22:40)

Mais uns registos brutais

Parabéns 



CptRena disse:


> Só uma pequena nota, como já apontei num outro tópico, de que acho que imagens de 14MP serão demasiado grandes para postar. Provavelmente o meu computador é que é antiquado, é apenas uma opinião.



Sim, convém sempre redimensionar as fotos que se postam, principalmente se forem superiores a 1500px (na minha opinião).

Paelagius, no imagehsack tem uma opção de redimensionar as imagens ao carregá-las, talvez da próxima vez que postar fotos seja melhor redimensioná-las 

Abraços!


----------

